# To help you all



## ayanashabazz

*W*hich is grammatically correct when saying, "to help you all"*:* para ayudarlos o para ayudarles?


----------



## ednalaura

Depende a quién te diriges... pero ambas expresiones son correctas en mi opinión... ayudarlos es informal, ayudarles es más formal

ayudarlos a todos ustedes 
ayudarles a ustedes


----------



## rocioteag

I think.. both are correct.. dependig on the context.

When you say "para ayudarles" you are talking in third person (THEY)
When you say "para ayudarlos" you are talking in second person (YOU)

I hope this helps you


----------



## belano75

The correct form is "ayudarlos". Saying "ayudarles" is a "leísmo".


----------



## ednalaura

what is leísmo?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Porqué es un leísmo. 
I cannot  understand why you say thet.
We are talking to someome you refer to as Usted o Ustedes.


----------



## belano75

"Leísmo" es cuando dices "le" en vez de "lo" o "la". En español lo "correcto" sería decir "lo" y "la" para el CD y "le" para el CI. 
Voy a ayudarlos / Voy a ayudar a los niños.
"A los niños" es CD. Lo sabemos porque si lo pasas a pasiva pasa a ser sujeto. "Los niños van a ser ayudados por mí".

Digo "sería" porque en la práctica el "leísmo" es lo más habitual en ciertas regiones, como por ejemplo Madrid y gran parte de Castilla.

Con respecto al tratamiento de "usted" lo correcto es también usar "lo" y "la". "¿Quiere que la ayude, señora?" Lo que pasa es que en la práctica, con respecto al "usted" en particular, el leísmo está muy extendido.

Por cierto, eliminé mi mensaje porque pensé que la alusión al "leísmo" podría causarle confusión a un estudiante de español con un nivel de conocimiento de la lengua no muy alto.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues ayudarles no tiene leísmo.
Hay que ayudarles.¿A quíen? A ellos o a ustedes, depende el contexto
Hay que ayudarle.- A usted o a el.


----------



## ednalaura

volviendo al principio, to help you all, es ayudar a todos... ayudarlos (a todos), o ayudarles (a ustedes)...


----------



## Karina206

Los = direct object pronoun
Les = indirect object pronoun
 
Leísmo = Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_ para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.


----------



## Soy Yo

Ya saben que muchas veces no sé de lo que hablo...pero esta es la impresión que tengo.  

En España hay una tendencia de usar "le/les" en ciertas circunstancias.

Si "ustedes" aquí se considera complemento directo, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarlos" (y en España [leísmo] ayudarles).

Si "ustedes" es complemente indirecto, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarles" no importa dónde estés.

Así que yo muchas veces vacilo (o dudo)--

Quiero ayudarlos.  (complemento directo)
Quiero ayudarles.  (indirecto = Quiero darles ayuda a ustedes).

¿Estoy completamente equivocado?


----------



## belano75

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Ya saben que muchas veces no sé de lo que hablo...pero esta es la impresión que tengo.
> 
> En España hay una tendencia de usar "le/les" en ciertas circunstancias.
> 
> Si "ustedes" aquí se considera complemento directo, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarlos" (y en España [leísmo] ayudarles).
> 
> Si "ustedes" es complemente indirecto, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarles" no importa dónde estés.
> 
> Así que yo muchas veces vacilo (o dudo)--
> 
> Quiero ayudarlos. (complemento directo)
> Quiero ayudarles. (indirecto = Quiero darles ayuda a ustedes).
> 
> ¿Estoy completamente equivocado?


 
Hola Soy Yo, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, excepto en lo en lo que comentas al final. Es indiferente que te dirijas a "ellos" o a "ustedes", en ambos casos es CD.

Voy a ayudarlos a ustedes. -- Ustedes van a ser ayudados por mí.


----------



## ednalaura

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Ya saben que muchas veces no sé de lo que hablo...pero esta es la impresión que tengo.
> 
> En España hay una tendencia de usar "le/les" en ciertas circunstancias.
> 
> Si "ustedes" aquí se considera complemento directo, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarlos" (y en España [leísmo] ayudarles).
> 
> Si "ustedes" es complemente indirecto, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarles" no importa dónde estés.
> 
> Así que yo muchas veces vacilo (o dudo)--
> 
> Quiero ayudarlos. (complemento directo)
> Quiero ayudarles. (indirecto = Quiero darles ayuda a ustedes).
> 
> ¿Estoy completamente equivocado?


 
No creo que estés equivocado. 
Lo que creo que se le están dando muchas vueltas al asunto...


----------



## belano75

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues ayudarles no tiene leísmo.
> Hay que ayudarles.¿A quíen? A ellos o a ustedes, depende el contexto
> Hay que ayudarle.- A usted o a el.


 
En español muchos CD aparecen introducidos por "a".
La técnica de hacer preguntas para identificar las funciones sintácticas de los sintagmas a veces está bien para orientarse, pero conduce a muchos errores.


----------



## Soy Yo

No comprendo por qué "ustedes - masculino" tiene una forma diferente de "ellos" masuclino.  En los dos casos el objeto representa "personas".  Si me pudieras explicar eso, te lo agradecería.


----------



## jivemu

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> No comprendo por qué "ustedes - masculino" tiene una forma diferente de "ellos" masuclino. En los dos casos el objeto representa "personas". Si me pudieras explicar eso, te lo agradecería.


No hay diferencia:
_Yo les veo (a ustedes) / Yo los veo (a ustedes)_
_Yo les veo (a ellos) / Yo los veo (a ellos)_


----------



## belano75

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> No comprendo por qué "ustedes - masculino" tiene una forma diferente de "ellos" masuclino. En los dos casos el objeto representa "personas". Si me pudieras explicar eso, te lo agradecería.


 
¿Me preguntas a mí?


----------



## belano75

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> No comprendo por qué "ustedes - masculino" tiene una forma diferente de "ellos" masuclino. En los dos casos el objeto representa "personas". Si me pudieras explicar eso, te lo agradecería.


 
No hay diferencia entre ambas formas. Eso era lo que intentaba explicar.

Voy a ayudarlos (a los niños)
Voy a ayudarlos (a ustedes)
Voy a ayudarlas (a las niñas)
Voy a ayudarlas (a ustedes, señoras)

En todos los casos es CD y habría que utilizar "lo" y "la".

Ahora bien, insisto, el leísmo está muy extendido y se considera aceptable.


----------



## ayanashabazz

muchas garacias a todos. ustedes me han ayudado bastante!


----------



## mariaibtissam

ayudarlos es un loísmo para decir ayudar a ellos (masculino plural)
ayudarlas es un laísmo para decir ayudar a ellas (femenino plural)
ayudarles es un leísmo 

lo más común y neutro, de lenguaje actual es ayudarles (para decir a ellos y a ellas en plural)



			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Ya saben que muchas veces no sé de lo que hablo...pero esta es la impresión que tengo.
> 
> En España hay una tendencia de usar "le/les" en ciertas circunstancias.
> 
> Si "ustedes" aquí se considera complemento directo, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarlos" (y en España [leísmo] ayudarles).
> 
> Si "ustedes" es complemente indirecto, entonces lo correcto sería "ayudarles" no importa dónde estés.
> 
> Así que yo muchas veces vacilo (o dudo)--
> 
> Quiero ayudarlos.  (complemento directo)
> Quiero ayudarles.  (indirecto = Quiero darles ayuda a ustedes).
> 
> ¿Estoy completamente equivocado?



Hola,

 Yo de complementos directos o indirectos no recuerdo gran cosa de los años de enseñanza pero yo diría  que el tema vá así

loísmo   para ayudarlo a él  (lo ayudé a él)
laísmo   para ayudarla a ella  (la ayudé a ella)
leísmo   es neutro  para ayudar a él o a ella sin especificar  (le ayudé)


----------



## Jellby

"Ayudar" es un verbo transitivo, así que el complemento es objeto directo y deben usarse pronombres de objeto directo (me, te, nos, os, lo, la, los, las).

Ayudarlo (a él, a usted (m)) 
Ayudarla (a ella, a usted (f)) 

"Ayudarle" es leísmo. Pero no todo leísmo es condenable, hay algunos casos de leísmo admitido:

Para masculino singular, cuando se trata de una *persona* (o animal u objeto personificado): Ayudarle (a él) 
Leísmo "de cortesía", para referirse a un interlocutor a quien se trata de _usted_: Ayudarle (a usted (m/f))  Ayudarles (a ustedes) 

Otros leísmos sí son incorrectos y no deben usarse:
Ayudarles (a ellos)  (no es singular)
Ayudarle (a ella)  (no es masculino)


----------



## moonlight7

Jellby said:


> Para masculino singular, cuando se trata de una *persona* (o animal u objeto personificado): Ayudarle (a él)



¿Y cuando se trata de varias personas?

Para escapar del abismo de sufrimientos terrenales, el hombre debe vivir amando a Dios y a todos los seres, y brindándoles su amor-servicio. El servicio a las personas, que consiste en ayudarles en su evolución positiva, es el servicio a Dios.


----------



## andrach

Completamente de acuerdo. Así es.

Ayudarles es leísmo, por la razón que muy bien ha indicado belano 75. "Voy a ayudar a las niñas" = "voy a ayudarlas" (no voy a "ayudarles"). Por qué? Porque "a las niñas" es objeto directo aunque vaya con la preposición "a". Prueba a pasarla a pasiva: "Las niñas van a ser ayudadas". Una de las formas de saber cuál es el objeto directo es ver si se convierte en sujeto en la oración pasiva.

Objeto directo: lo/la/los/las
Objeto indirecto: le/les


----------



## autrex2811

ayanashabazz said:


> which is grammatically correct when saying, "to help you all"
> 
> para ayudarlos o para ayudarles?


* Ayudarlos (puros hombres, a ellos o a ustedes)
**Ayudarles (a ellos, a ustedes, género neutro)*



mariaibtissam said:


> Yo de complementos directos o indirectos no recuerdo gran cosa de los años de enseñanza pero yo diría  que el tema va así.
> 
> Leísmo   es neutro  para ayudar a él o a ella sin especificar  (le ayudé)


*Ésta podría ser una evolución de la lengua. A mí también el "leísmo" me parece que tiene valores neutros (cuando se refiere a ustedes para ambos géneros), ajeno a que si es correcto o incorrecto.
*


mariaibtissam said:


> loísmo   para ayudarlo a él  (lo ayudé a él)
> laísmo   para ayudarla a ella  (la ayudé a ella)
> leísmo   es neutro  para ayudar a él o a ella sin especificar  (le ayudé)


*¿Qué no "laísmo, leísmo y loísmo" se usan para designar un empleo incorrecto de "la, las, le, les, lo y los"? Como en:

La pegó a la pelota cross: laísmo) -- Le pegó a la pelota  (uso normativo)
Se le compré a mi hermano cross:leísmo) --- Se lo compré a mi hermano tick
Lo dije que viniera cross:loísmo) --- Le dije que viniera 
*


----------



## dexterciyo

Este asunto está más que manido ya en el foro. El verbo _*ayudar*_ tiene la característica de que puede funcionar como transitivo e intransitivo. Este último uso se debe a que en latín el verbo se construía con el dativo.

Así que tanto _voy a ayudar*los/as*_ como _voy a ayudar*les*_ [a ellos/a ellas] son correctos. Y no se trata de leísmo.


----------



## Peterdg

dexterciyo said:


> Este asunto está más que manido ya en el foro. El verbo _*ayudar*_ tiene la característica de que puede funcionar como transitivo e intransitivo. Este último uso se debe a que en latín el verbo se construía con el dativo.
> 
> Así que tanto _voy a ayudar*los/as*_ como _voy a ayudar*les*_ [a ellos/a ellas] son correctos. Y no se trata de leísmo.



Lo mismo pasa con _obedecer._


----------



## PippaM

Si la idea es ayudar a un estudiante de castellano, insistir que el leísmo está bien porque es lenguaje inclusivo o porque se usa de forma extensiva en alguna zona, no lo ayuda. Todo lo contrario, confunde.
Primero tiene que aprender el idioma. Si un verbo es intransitivo, como "ayudar", lleva "lo", no importan cuestiones sociales o la cantidad de sujetos de la oración o como se use en mi barrio.
Después que eso queda aprendido, Ud. es libre de usarLO como LE parezca aunque alguien LE diga lo contrario.


----------



## Peterdg

PippaM said:


> Si un verbo es intransitivo *transitivo*, como "ayudar", lleva "lo", no importan cuestiones sociales o la cantidad de sujetos de la oración o como se use en mi barrio.





PippaM said:


> Todo lo contrario, confunde.


Lo que confunde al estudiante es darle información incompleta.


----------



## PippaM

Peterdg said:


> Lo que confunde al estudiante es darle información incompleta.



Me deja anonadada tu respuesta. Pero no se trata de mi simple confusión de términos y no hay nada de incompleto, más bien hay un exceso de información. Belano 75 y Karina206 lo explicaron con fundamentos. La confusión viene de aportar opiniones e información irrelevante para alguien que primero tiene que aprender las reglas del idioma, para después saber cómo romperlas.
A la pregunta original: "Ayudarlos" está bien, "ayudarles", no. Si en el uso diario no se aplican las reglas del idioma, depende de cada uno y sus circunstancias.


----------



## Peterdg

PippaM said:


> Pero no se trata de mi simple confusión de términos


Verdad.


PippaM said:


> y no hay nada de incompleto


Pues sí. La parte que falta es que "ayudar", a pesar de que puede ser un verbo transitivo, también puede ser un verbo intransitivo así que también puede construirse con dativo (le) en lugar del acusativo (la/la) sin ser un caso de leísmo. Y no soy yo quien lo diga sino la RAE.  No sé de donde eres y es posible que en tu región sólo se use como un verbo transitivo pero eso no quiere decir que el uso del dativo sea incorrecto.


----------



## Rocko!

Yo encuentro la siguiente situación en mi mente:

1.- A los niños que necesitan ayuda vamos a ayudarl*o*s.
2.- Vamos ayudarl*e*s a los niños que necesitan ayuda.
2.- Vamos ayudarl*o*s/ayudarl*e*s... (pausa) a ellos, a los niños que necesitan ayuda.

Pero no sé por qué, solo me parece que la 2 necesita ser "ayudarles" y no es leísmo.

Edito:
Después de un rato sentí que era "vamos *a*", con la preposición, pero no sentí que la necesitara cuando escribí la primera vez.
Este hilo me confunde mucho.


----------



## Guido_verdadero

belano75 said:


> "A los niños" es CD. Lo sabemos porque si lo pasas a pasiva pasa a ser sujeto. "Los niños van a ser ayudados por mí".[/QUOTE
> 
> Where did the preposition “a” go when you changed the sentence to passive voice? This seems like a forced construction to use the verb Ayudar more like it is used in other languages.


----------



## PippaM

La preposición "a" desaparece.
-Ayudaré a los niños. (I'll help the kids)
-Los niños serán ayudados por mí. (The kids will be help by me)

Toda la voz pasiva se siente forzada en castellano porque no sé usa mucho. Me parece que este es un tema para un hilo aparte.



Peterdg said:


> Verdad.
> 
> Pues sí. La parte que falta es que "ayudar", a pesar de que puede ser un verbo transitivo, también puede ser un verbo intransitivo así que también puede construirse con dativo (le) en lugar del acusativo (la/la) sin ser un caso de leísmo. Y no soy yo quien lo diga sino la RAE.  No sé de donde eres y es posible que en tu región sólo se use como un verbo transitivo pero eso no quiere decir que el uso del dativo sea incorrecto.



_"Aydar a alguien"_ no "puede" ser, *es transitivo*. Por eso se *usan los complementos directos LO, LA*, *no LE*.
El dativo y el uso como intransitivo es un remanente de su construcción en latín y es un leísmo.
Y que se pueda* formar la voz pasiva con él demuestra que es un verbo transitivo* ya que los verbos intransitivos no se pueden pasar a la voz pasiva porque no admiten el complemento directo que se necesita para la voz pasiva.


----------



## Sibutlasi

El verbo _ayudar_ siempre rige complementos con _a_. La _a_ que aparece ante complementos que denotan personas no es consecuencia, pues, de que los complementos de persona requieran _a, _lo cual es cierto, cf._ Voy a ayudar a mi hija, *Voy a ayudar mi hija, _porque la _a _tiene que aparecer de todos modos_. _La prueba más evidente es que, cuando el complemento *no* denota personas, *ni siquiera es directo*, _ayudar_ sigue requiriendo esa _a_, cf. _Voy a ayudar *a* que las cosas cambien, *Voy a ayudar que las cosas cambien, Voy a ayudar *a* cambiar las cosas, *Voy a ayudar cambiar las cosas. _

Esos 'complementos preposicionales' con _a_ regidos por _ayudar_, sin embargo, son compatibles con complementos directos, que. en efecto, generalmente denotan personas,_ cf. Voy a ayudar *a mi hija a pagar su hipoteca*, Voy a ayudar *a mi hija a que pague su hipoteca*. _En esos casos, el sustituto pronominal adecuado es _la, _nunca_ le, _cf. *_Voy a ayudar*la* a pagar su hipoteca, no *Voy a ayudar*le* a pagar su hipoteca, _y por tanto no cabe duda de que el complemento es directo, no indirecto. Lo mismo ocurre en los casos, relativamente raros, en los que el complemento directo *no denota personas*, sino cosas, como en _Hay que ayudar *al motor* a arrancar. _Si, en ese caso, queremos sustituir _al motor _por un pronombre, tenemos que usar _lo_, cf._ H_ay_ que ayudar*lo* a arrancar_, nunca _le,_ cf. _*Hay que ayudar*le* a arrancar. _

Lo que complica un poco las cosas es que, si el complemento directo denota seres humanos de sexo *masculino,* el sustituto pronominal es _lo/los_ para algunos hablantes y _le/les_ para otros, en proporciones suficientemente cercanas, y la RAE, reconociendo ese hecho, acepta tanto _Yo *lo/los* ayudé a pagar la hipoteca_ como _Yo *le/les* ayudé a pagar la hipoteca_ ('leísmo' tolerado), pero, aunque se utice un _le/les,_ *el complemento sigue siendo directo*, el verbo en esos casos es 'transitivo', y el 'ayudado' puede aparecer como sujeto de la correspondiente oración pasiva, cf. _El hijo mayor fue ayudado por sus padres a pagar su hipoteca _(gramatical, aunque de poco uso). 

En casos como _ayudar a cambiar las cosas/a que las cosas cambien_, por el contrario, _ayudar_ *no* rige un complemento directo, sino uno preposicional con _a,_ y, naturalmente, no hay posible alternativa en voz pasiva (cf. _La revolución ayudó a cambiar las cosas_ vs. _*Cambiar las cosas fue ayudado por la revolución_).

Por tanto, para las formas convencionalmente agrupadas bajo el paradigma del verbo _ayudar _hay que distinguir tres construcciones: 1) _ayudar_ (transitivo) + CD, como en _Ayudé *a mi hija*_ (> _*La* ayudé_), 2) _ayudar_ (intransitivo) + *complemento preposicional* con _a_, como en _Ayudé *a cambiar las cosas/a que las cosas cambiaran* (cf. **Lo* ayudé)_, y 3) _ayudar_ ('transitivo complejo') + CD + CPreposicional con _a_, como en _Ayudé *a mi hija* *a pagar su hipoteca*_ (cf. _*La* ayudé *a pagar su hipoteca*_). 

Conviene saber, además, que esos tres usos de las formas de _ayudar_ *no corresponden a un único lexema* (i.e., son homófonas, pero *no son 'del mismo verbo'*, aunque, como suele ocurrir, el DRAE no dice nada al respecto) y la prueba es que, si intentamos coordinar cláusulas con dos o más de ellas y omitir las supuestamente redundantes, el resultado es un zeugma por sylepsis. De ahí que una expresión como _*Yo ayudé *a mi hija*, mi mujer __ *a pagar la hipoteca*, y ambos__ *a la familia a mejorar su situación *_suene tan mal, y no es de extrañar, porque es agramatical: la elipsis solo es posible cuando las formas verbales elididas son del mismo verbo que les sirve de antecedente, y en este caso no es así.


----------

